# K106/K16 alternatives?



## Surnia (Mar 12, 2010)

All issues aside concerning the two budget giants of Hong Kong, I'm curious if anyone's ordered anything from KD recently and received product. I ordered a K106 programmable from them a few weeks ago (page lists ships in 1-3 days), but the thing's been backordered the entire time.. Just recently applied for a refund and it went through almost instantly, through an automated system. 

I was planning on purchasing a PDC K16 or Akorady K106 for my sister (she's the last one in the house without a proper power LED... I have my D10, parents are running with their TK-703s) and program some functions in for her, but I guess that's not happening anytime soon until KD starts working again..

That aside, are there any alternatives to the K106 or K16s? I'm aware of the Maratacs and the small iTPs, but I'm leaning to a clicky for her in a budget package because I don't think a rechargeable is going to like her at all, so they're most likely going to be run on alkalines until I find that she's a little more responsible with charging things (she begged for a cell phone, but now she rarely keeps it charged properly, or has it on her person..).

Thanks for any help!


----------



## Nautic (Mar 12, 2010)

KD is still in business. Got something from them a few days ago.

Allow me to sugest you get the TrustFire XP-E F23 for your sister.

Its a "ladies light" by the looks of it. Cheap, bright and runs on ready
available AAA batteries. Good runtime.


----------



## ky70 (Mar 12, 2010)

Surnia said:


> All issues aside concerning the two budget giants of Hong Kong, I'm curious if anyone's ordered anything from KD recently and received product. I ordered a K106 programmable from them a few weeks ago (page lists ships in 1-3 days), but the thing's been backordered the entire time.. Just recently applied for a refund and it went through almost instantly, through an automated system.


 
Dealing with the same issue myself. Ordered a K106 on Feb 26th and it has not yet shipped. I've been talking to them via email the last couple of days and to their credit, they have been very responsive. Per KD, it's taking time to get the item from their supplier, but they do expect them. So it's definitely not in stock and I'm debating about continue to wait or getting a refund. Since I don't "need" that light right now and with the communication being good, I'm leaning towards waiting.

I don't know of any other programmable alternatives in the $20 range...another reason I'm willing to be patient on this purchase.


----------



## mfm (Mar 12, 2010)

Nautic said:


> Allow me to sugest you get the TrustFire XP-E F23 for your sister.


It's both bigger and heavier than many AA lights... get the iTP A3 instead. 

Also, I received an AKOray AK-12 from KD today.


----------



## Nautic (Mar 12, 2010)

mfm said:


> It's both bigger and heavier than many AA lights... get the iTP A3 instead.



If it´s going into a ladies handback i´m not sure it matters most!


----------



## vali (Mar 12, 2010)

A MiNi if its not too expensive or a ITP A2.


----------



## LeifUK (Mar 12, 2010)

I have the 5 mode AK106, and the ITP A2. Get the A2. It is far superior. Much smaller, much better made, just as bright on high but with more spill. The twist user interface works well. And it comes with a much better and stronger clip. I assume the Maratec and Quark Mini are just as good. I don;t know what you mean about rechargeables. The ITP A2 takes disposible batteries, as well as rechargeables.


----------



## Surnia (Mar 12, 2010)

ky70 said:


> Dealing with the same issue myself. Ordered a K106 on Feb 26th and it has not yet shipped. I've been talking to them via email the last couple of days and to their credit, they have been very responsive. Per KD, it's taking time to get the item from their supplier, but they do expect them. So it's definitely not in stock and I'm debating about continue to wait or getting a refund. Since I don't "need" that light right now and with the communication being good, I'm leaning towards waiting.
> 
> I don't know of any other programmable alternatives in the $20 range...another reason I'm willing to be patient on this purchase.



Lucky you, there's been no email response for me (and I have junk filters completely off with that email account). If they returned any I'd still be glad to wait for it, but we'll see how the current hunt goes.

My sister's fairly irresponsible with recharging things, and I'd rather not destroy some eneloops because she decides to run them down too far. With that said, I'm thinking of a budget light so that IF the alkaline vents (honestly its never happened to me, I still have alkalines sitting in devices that have been in there for a good 6+ years with no issues...) there will be not much lost.

iTP ones have always been a consideration, esp. the coloured upgraded ones for her. 

I've even considered up to the Preon II as a birthday gift to deal with multiple things at once, but then the issue of alkaline venting in such a nice light... However the Preons aren't likely to run the eneloops dry...


----------



## LeifUK (Mar 13, 2010)

Surnia said:


> My sister's fairly irresponsible with recharging things, and I'd rather not destroy some eneloops because she decides to run them down too far.



I routinely run my lights continuously until the freshly charged batteries (Eneloops and Infiniums) are 'empty', with no problems. That said, for someone who uses a torch (flashlight) for a few minutes every week, the cost of Alkalines will be low, and the convenience high. And I think a single Alkaline is unlikely to leak, as long as it is replaced once it gets old. Someone more knowledgeable on batteries will give you more accurate information.


----------



## ky70 (Mar 13, 2010)

LeifUK said:


> I have the 5 mode AK106, and the ITP A2. Get the A2. It is far superior. Much smaller, much better made, just as bright on high but with more spill. The twist user interface works well. And it comes with a much better and stronger clip. I assume the Maratec and Quark Mini are just as good. I don;t know what you mean about rechargeables. The ITP A2 takes disposible batteries, as well as rechargeables.



love my Quark mini123...that thing really puts out with a rcr123 (repotedly 255 lumens).

I also have a ITP A3 and it is a great little light, but the clips that come on the A2 and A3, though of solid construction/well made, I would not consider an upgrade over the akoray clip (I have the 6 mode version). The akoray clip is affixed to the body of the light and very secure for pocket carry, while the ITP clip easily snaps off the body of the light and doesn't give a tight enough hold on the pocket to make for worry free pocket carry.


----------



## LeifUK (Mar 13, 2010)

ky70 said:


> love my Quark mini123...that thing really puts out with a rcr123 (repotedly 255 lumens).
> 
> I also have a ITP A3 and it is a great little light, but the clips that come on the A2 and A3, though of solid construction/well made, I would not consider an upgrade over the akoray clip (I have the 6 mode version). The akoray clip is affixed to the body of the light and very secure for pocket carry, while the ITP clip easily snaps off the body of the light and doesn't give a tight enough hold on the pocket to make for worry free pocket carry.



The clip on my AK106 is rather thin and poor quality. Perhaps the 6 mode one is better? I didn't think I'd like the clip, but I do, as it stops the light rolling around. Pity is does not tail stand like the Akoray.


----------



## ky70 (Mar 13, 2010)

LeifUK said:


> ...I didn't think I'd like the clip, but I do, as it stops the light rolling around. Pity is does not tail stand like the Akoray.


 
I'm able to actually get my A3 to tail stand. It takes about 2-4 seconds of concentration and coordination but I was surprised to find that it tailstands. Any bump to the table and it will fall over, but it does do it.


----------



## ky70 (Mar 20, 2010)

I contacted Kaidomain and found out my Akoray 106 shipped on the 16th. So I'm glad it's on the way and presumably they would have inventory now of the 106 3 mode as the hold up for me was they were waiting on the light from the supplier. I am concerned that I'm receiving my light from a new batch and I'm keeping my fingers crossed that this is the 3 mode programable version as it should be.

I'll update everyone when it arrives. If I can get this light, it's worth the aggravation of waiting 18 days for the item the ship because I don't know of other $20 lights that can be programed to your liking.


----------



## jk037 (Mar 20, 2010)

ky70: I'll certainly be interested to hear how you get on with the 3-mode K-106, I currently have the 5-mode and would like to add the 3-mode to my collection and see how the two lights compare. 

I think that 3 programmable modes would make the light more convenient to use as I presumably can do away with the strobe and SOS modes that I have to cycle through on my 5-mode K-106. I'd also like to have the lowest "low" mode possible and a slightly lower "medium" than the 5-mode has, if that makes sense?


----------



## ky70 (Mar 20, 2010)

jk037 said:


> I'd also like to have the lowest "low" mode possible and a slightly lower "medium" than the 5-mode has, if that makes sense?



Makes perfect sense...that's how I plan to setup my bottom 2 modes with the 3rd mode being high.


----------



## ky70 (Mar 23, 2010)

ky70 said:


> I contacted Kaidomain and found out my Akoray 106 shipped on the 16th. So I'm glad it's on the way and presumably they would have inventory now of the 106 3 mode as the hold up for me was they were waiting on the light from the supplier. I am concerned that I'm receiving my light from a new batch and I'm keeping my fingers crossed that this is the 3 mode programable version as it should be.
> 
> I'll update everyone when it arrives. If I can get this light, it's worth the aggravation of waiting 18 days for the item the ship because I don't know of other $20 lights that can be programed to your liking.


 
GREAT NEWS!!

I received the K-106 light from Kaidomain today and is indeed the 3-mode programmable version. I was able to follow the general programming instructions posted here and followed the suggestion of member brted at the BudgetLightForum who suggested programming high 1st, then low, then medium...since the light has memory, we're able to program the light H,L,M, but then use as L, M, H. This is done to work around the fast ramp up in mode 1 when you enter into programming...which makes it difficult to set your low, low. By setting High first, it's easier to catch that lower, low in mode 2 instead of 1. Lastly I selected the desired medium in mode 3 and the lihgt was/is good to go.

I don't think there's a better sub $20 light out there. I really like the form of this light and I appreciate the pocket clip as that is my preferred way to EDC. I've already loaded it up with a 14500 cell and can't wait for night time so I can get a better look at the mode spacing I selected...and if I don't like the spacing, I'll just reprogram it.:twothumbs


----------



## shark_za (Mar 23, 2010)

Not bad on KD side, drilled anything I ever got from DX on this one order. 

Its sitting at my customs already, 14 days after order. 
Should be cleared in the next day and I will have it by the weekend. 

Hoping the combo pack is in fact the 3-mode. I'm liking them already. 
Spear clone next


----------



## jk037 (Mar 23, 2010)

ky70 said:


> GREAT NEWS!!
> 
> I received the K-106 light from Kaidomain today and is indeed the 3-mode programmable version. I was able to follow the general programming instructions posted here and followed the suggestion of member brted at the BudgetLightForum who suggested programming high 1st, then low, then medium...since the light has memory, we're able to program the light H,L,M, but then use as L, M, H. This is done to work around the fast ramp up in mode 1 when you enter into programming...which makes it difficult to set your low, low. By setting High first, it's easier to catch that lower, low in mode 2 instead of 1. Lastly I selected the desired medium in mode 3 and the lihgt was/is good to go.
> 
> I don't think there's a better sub $20 light out there. I really like the form of this light and I appreciate the pocket clip as that is my preferred way to EDC. I've already loaded it up with a 14500 cell and can't wait for night time so I can get a better look at the mode spacing I selected...and if I don't like the spacing, I'll just reprogram it.:twothumbs


 
Excellent, glad to hear you're pleased with it. I've just pulled the trigger on one myself; this will be the first time I've dealt with KD so here's hoping they don't let me down


----------



## gcbryan (Mar 25, 2010)

I just got the K-109 version (Cr123) from Kaidomain and used the programming suggestion I read on here somewhere regarding programming that first mode.

I did it L,M,H but the key to getting the low as low as you can (which on mine isn't all that low) is to just hit the button to select a level even before you actually see the light when programming mode 1.

As soon as you see the single flash for programming mode 1 but before the light actually ramps up...just give a half press to select and you will have the lowest low that you are going to get.

I had to do it a few times to be able to have distinct settings between low and medium but that was the easiest way to do it. When programming medium I just wait until I do actually see light and wait a second and then hit select.

For high of course I just wait until it gets as bright as it's going to get but before it starts in with the strobe modes.

The only frustrating thing is you can't just program one mode...you have to do them all each time. It would be nice if you could make the low mode really low but it doesn't get any lower than 50 lumens or so.


----------



## ky70 (Mar 25, 2010)

gcbryan said:


> For high of course I just wait until it gets as bright as it's going to get but before it starts in with the strobe modes.
> 
> The only frustrating thing is you can't just program one mode...you have to do them all each time. It would be nice if you could make the low mode really low but it doesn't get any lower than 50 lumens or so.


High mode was the easiest mode to program for me. The programmming sequence starts with the 0-100% ramp up and then sequence 2 is high mode...so instead of timing the ramp up at full power, I just wait for it to complete and move to sequence 2 (high mode) and I half press then.

Regarding low, I haven't confirmed this but I read somewhere that you get a lower, low by half pressing right at the front of the ramp up instead of immediately half pressing when the mode signal is given and before the ramp up. In any case, my low is lower than 50 lumens as it is not as bright as my ITP A3 on medium (but close to this level) which is 38 lumens on medium (or somewhere around there, but under 50).


----------



## brted (Mar 25, 2010)

I think my low is about 12-15 lumens. It is very similar to a Fenix L1D Q5 low, which is supposed to be 12.


----------



## gcbryan (Mar 26, 2010)

Thanks for the tip. I went back and set low not just when the first flash appeared but the moment it was obvious that the light had come on.

My low is lower now. Comparing it to some of my other lights I'd say it's around 25 lumen.

I have a Proton Pro that gets much, much lower.

I think I cut my low in half with that tip though! I didn't expect it to be able to get as low as the Proton Pro anyway.


----------



## shark_za (Mar 29, 2010)

Woohoo to Kai. 

The light in the combo box along with 2x Trustfire 14500's turned out to be a 3-mode programmable in great condition, it works with AA and 14500, I'm very happy with it. 
I just programmed a really low low and then medium/High.
Not 100% sure I like the mode memory, I would have liked it to reset to mode 1 at shutdown.
It will grow on me.

Clipped EDC options are overflowing this week, Serac S3 and now the Akoray K-106.
I'm chuffed. :devil:


----------



## ky70 (Mar 29, 2010)

Glad to hear you got the 3 mode. It is a great light for under $20. It's plenty bright on a nimh but I love the high output of this light on a 14500. 

I'm actually thinking of making strobe one of my 3 programmed modes...never thought I'd be saying that but it's good to have the option.


----------



## gcbryan (Mar 29, 2010)

ky70 said:


> Glad to hear you got the 3 mode. It is a great light for under $20. It's plenty bright on a nimh but I love the high output of this light on a 14500.
> 
> I'm actually thinking of making strobe one of my 3 programmed modes...never thought I'd be saying that but it's good to have the option.



Ugh! The whole purpose of it being programmable is to get rid of strobes.


----------



## ky70 (Mar 29, 2010)

gcbryan said:


> Ugh! The whole purpose of it being programmable is to get rid of strobes.


 
LOL. I know right. But I think I want to try the light out with 1) low, low 2) High and 3) Blinky blinky.

The real beauty of this light is to have it in whatever configuration you choose.


----------



## Surnia (Mar 29, 2010)

aw, only down to 15-25 lumens? seems bright for a minimum...


----------



## shark_za (Mar 29, 2010)

After messing around with the settings for a while. Making high first then low then medium.
Just switching as soon as the two flashes are done. 

I got a nice low.

Well going by the iTP C7T's minimum of 6 lumens the Akoray is neck and neck with that. 
Maybe even lower. 

A lot less than the low on my LD10. (9 claimed)


----------



## sithjedi333 (Mar 30, 2010)

Where can I get an AK-16? Kaidomain seems to be out.

Thanks.


----------



## Surnia (Mar 31, 2010)

kai appears to be the only source for them, so you'd have to wait til they stock again.


----------



## sithjedi333 (May 4, 2010)

It looks like the Ak-16 is back at KD?


----------



## ky70 (May 4, 2010)

sithjedi333 said:


> It looks like the Ak-16 is back at KD?


 
I don't trust the "in stock" tag at KD. My "in stock" order from March 26th was not really in stock as KD contacted me about 3 weeks after my order to ask if they could send the same light in a different color.

My very first order from KD (the above is my second) was a k-106 that was listed as "in stock" but when I pressed them on why the order had not shipped after 2 weeks, they told me they were waiting on the light from the supplier...so it was not "in stock" when I ordered.


----------



## gcbryan (May 4, 2010)

ky70 said:


> I don't trust the "in stock" tag at KD. My "in stock" order from March 26th was not really in stock as KD contacted me about 3 weeks after my order to ask if they could send the same light in a different color.
> 
> My very first order from KD (the above is my second) was a k-106 that was listed as "in stock" but when I pressed them on why the order had not shipped after 2 weeks, they told me they were waiting on the light from the supplier...so it was not "in stock" when I ordered.



Nothing is in stock in one sense as they don't carry inventory and simply place your order with the manufacturer. I suppose in stock the way they use it should mean that as far as they know the manufacturer has it in stock. Sometimes that's not the case.


----------



## ky70 (May 4, 2010)

gcbryan said:


> Nothing is in stock in one sense as they don't carry inventory and simply place your order with the manufacturer. I suppose in stock the way they use it should mean that as far as they know the manufacturer has it in stock. Sometimes that's not the case.


 
Even so (and though I understand expectations are to be lowered with KD and DX as it's reflected in the price) they are showing product "in stock" that there supplier does not have available, that's the part I don't like. From my limited experience, "in stock" means that they assume they can still get the item from the supplier but have no system in place to verify if their supplier has the product on hand.


----------



## old4570 (May 9, 2010)

They dont keep much stock .. [ KD and DX ] 

Both KD and DX just put in an order with the manufacturer and if the manufacturer has it in stock then it usually ships quickly .

If the manufacturer does not have it in stock , then you will be waiting for a while for the item to be made , then passed onto KD or DX for shipping to you .

Been waiting for a while now for a charger and a flashlight , from DX and KD .


----------



## sithjedi333 (May 11, 2010)

My AK-16 shipped from KD today.


----------



## sithjedi333 (May 16, 2010)

Are the AK-16 and AK-106 the same size?


----------

